# Hisense a6100 vs m5010



## Jakes247GP (28/9/18)

Hey Vape Kings and Queen
What is the difference between the Hisense a6100 and Hisense m5010 and which of the two is a better choice.
The tv lineup is so confusing on their website.


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

Jakes247GP said:


> Hey Vape Kings and Queen
> What is the difference between the Hisense a6100 and Hisense m5010 and which of the two is a better choice.
> The tv lineup is so confusing on their website.


google is your friend - go read some reviews


----------



## Jakes247GP (28/9/18)

I have tried that biohazard there’s not much information regarding that... problem is in America and UK they have different model numbers...


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

I hear you
It's never easy but you will eventually find something. Maybe post spec sheets here for people to comment on. I doubt most of us would know the differences between the tc's off by heart.


----------



## wmrigney (28/9/18)

Never truest the specs from hisense website. Go to the store instead. I purchased one of their TV and it doesn't have a lot of the features they had listed on their website. There answer to me was apparently it was removed to reduce costs yet the LG had the same specs for just about 500 more. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (28/9/18)

I only by Lg, my 65 inch, 55 inch and 49 inch having been going strong for a while now, i trust the brand because of the back up service.

I would rather pay a little more and get peace of mind.

Also note that all tvs in stores are run on high def picture/videos demos so unless you run 4k at home you going to be left thinking how was the quality so good in-store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/18)

jm10 said:


> I only by Lg, my 65 inch, 55 inch and 49 inch having been going strong for a while now, i trust the brand because of the back up service.
> 
> I would rather pay a little more and get peace of mind.
> 
> ...



Agreed @jm10 
When i bought a tv about 8 years ago, i went to the store and asked them to pipe through DSTV on all the tvs. I had the remote and flipped through the channels i watch. Then i spent some time checking the tvs from the distance i would watch at home and i bought the one that had the best picture for me for the channels i watch. Couldnt be happier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## jm10 (28/9/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @jm10
> When i bought a tv about 8 years ago, i went to the store and asked them to pipe through DSTV on all the tvs. I had the remote and flipped through the channels i watch. Then i spent some time checking the tvs from the distance i would watch at home and i bought the one that had the best picture for me for the channels i watch. Couldnt be happier.



Thanks is a brilliant idea @Silver, this should be the first point on buying a new tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

jm10 said:


> I only by Lg, my 65 inch, 55 inch and 49 inch having been going strong for a while now, i trust the brand because of the back up service.
> 
> I would rather pay a little more and get peace of mind.
> 
> ...


yeah dude i love my LG's ... the 4K variants are very nice


----------



## Jakes247GP (28/9/18)

Thanks guys
For interest sake what LG TVs you guys have?


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

Jakes247GP said:


> Thanks guys
> For interest sake what LG TVs you guys have?


55" 4K
42" HD


----------



## jm10 (29/9/18)

65” SUHD J800
55” UHD H770
47” HD H510

Pictures quality is negligible on dstv expect if its any sport, the green grass really pops on the UHDs. All run through HDMI. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/18)

jm10 said:


> 65” SUHD J800
> 55” UHD H770
> 47” HD H510
> 
> ...


show off


----------



## jm10 (29/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> show off



 you know if this was 10 years ago then maybe. A kenwood kitchen mixer thing costs half the price of my big tv, tvs aren’t pricey if you really look at it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/18)

jm10 said:


> you know if this was 10 years ago then maybe. A kenwood kitchen mixer thing costs half the price of my big tv, tvs aren’t pricey if you really look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite true
thats why i dont buy a mixer thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (29/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> quite true
> thats why i dont buy a mixer thing



Mixers no but you are webuydoors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Mixers no but you are webuydoors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you forgot the #

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (29/9/18)

Taken 1 min ago, about 2,5m away with ok lighting. Dunno if you can see but green and cartoons really pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm10 (29/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> you forgot the #



Its 2am, give me a break


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (29/9/18)

JM10 that picture looks great...
Ok I think I will be going for an LG then, maybe Samsung... will just have to wait and see for the Black Friday offers...
Thanks for the input Guys
Vape-on


----------



## jm10 (29/9/18)

Jakes247GP said:


> JM10 that picture looks great...
> Ok I think I will be going for an LG then, maybe Samsung... will just have to wait and see for the Black Friday offers...
> Thanks for the input Guys
> Vape-on



Yeah you can’t really go wrong with either brand, especially if you going to use the smart features. Look I’m not punting LG but giving my opinion on my dealings with them which i was always happy with.

You buy what makes you and your pocket happy. 

I just never went samsung because they are mostly overpriced for what you get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (29/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> show off


You aren't waiting for me before using that line?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/18)

Christos said:


> You aren't waiting for me before using that line?


I am actually using it to call u out

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (29/9/18)

LG, chipped to die after warranty period plus six weeks.

That’s been my experience however. Two tv’s and two home theaters. 

I now stay away from that brand.

Regards


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/18)

Christos said:


> You aren't waiting for me before using that line?


I am patiently waiting for the gargantuan list of tv's.
You maybe don't watch TV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (30/9/18)

In my view, the Hisense TV's are much better value for money. Previously I had 3 LG TV's (55', 40' and 32') that were all replaced due to lightning damage, I elected to replace them with Hisense and I couldn't be happier.

The biggest issues on the LG that completely irritated me were the backlight bleed, especially on the the so called "High end model" with local dimming. And the colour accuracy. I even had the LG mobile workshop truck come to my place once to try and correct the issues, so at least I can say there service is great, unlike Samsung who don't give a crap.


----------

